# civil service bypass question



## masscop654321 (Mar 23, 2016)

Hi quick question about appeals process for civil service. I was recently bypassed for a position. I was more qualified than the candidate who received the position. I was number 2 on the list and he was 7. The reasoning for me being bypassed is that I had difficulty dispatching at the station when I first began (8 months prior to the interview) , no other issues in the background or work ethic. I get along great with the entire department besides the chief. I have experience in dispatch and have attended the reserve academy compared to the younger candidate who received the position has no experience at all. I out ranked the hiree by over ten points on the civil service test also. Can I be bypassed for this reason and do I have a valid argument. Thank you for your comments.


----------



## MiamiVice (May 2, 2002)

"I get along great with the entire department besides the chief." 

Well looks like we diagnosed your issue. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## Fuzzywuzzy (Aug 15, 2013)

M/V had it right. I hope he at least gave you the common courtesy of a reach around.


----------



## wwonka (Dec 8, 2010)

Go ahead and file your appeal with civil service. that's what it is there for. 



Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Rogergoodwin (Feb 15, 2016)

masscop654321 said:


> Hi quick question about appeals process for civil service. I was recently bypassed for a position. I was more qualified than the candidate who received the position. I was number 2 on the list and he was 7. The reasoning for me being bypassed is that I had difficulty dispatching at the station when I first began (8 months prior to the interview) , no other issues in the background or work ethic. I get along great with the entire department besides the chief. I have experience in dispatch and have attended the reserve academy compared to the younger candidate who received the position has no experience at all. I out ranked the hiree by over ten points on the civil service test also. Can I be bypassed for this reason and do I have a valid argument. Thank you for your comments.


Need a little more info. You said that you had work issues very recently, how much difficulty were you having? A problematic work history, especially something as recent as 8 months is something a department would be concerned about. The last 5 years is going to be the time frame departments generally look at with the most scrutiny.


----------

